# scent issues



## southerngirl (May 19, 2011)

I'm having trouble with my E.O & F.O in my soap. I'm very new to this and have been practicing. When I'm Making my M&P gt mk soap, the scent is VERY strong but after bathing I can no longer smell it..???...??? :cry:  I know the 1st obvious response would be to add more E.O or F.O but compared to some recipes, I'm using as much or more. And also with E.O., do you have to use a fixed/carrier oil to carry or hold the scent in the soap? PLEASE HELP, I HAVE INVESTED LOTS OF MONEY AND HUBBY WILL KILL ME IF I KEEP SPENDING AND NOT RECEIVING $$$$$$ FOR SALES


----------



## Kat2011 (May 19, 2011)

So... you are sill in the experimenting stage of soap making, and hubby is expecting sales already???

Most people spend a good deal of time getting their recipes perfected before venturing into sales.  Always a good idea to really have the products all figured out before expecting profits

That being said:  when you say you can't smell the fragrance after bathing - do you mean that you want the fragrance to linger on your skin?  From what I understand, that is not generally the case - but some fragrances do that more than others.

I have seen discussion on this topic before, so try doing a search on various forums using the terms "fragrance" and "linger" or "lingering".  Hopefully you'll come up with either a particular fragrance or technique that will be helpful.

good luck!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 19, 2011)

Soap is a wash off product. You won't get much fragrance after it washes off. How much fragrance are you using to how much base? Do you have an accurate scale?


----------



## nc.marula (May 19, 2011)

You shouldn't be using more FO than is recommended or your recipe calls for. The limits are there for a reason. This goes especially for essential oils.

Also, I'm not sure the words "I'm very new to this" and "making profits" should fall into the same paragraph. This has come up time and time again in here with people that are brand new to making soap and put their first bars up for sale. There is SO much to learn and this forum is a wealth of knowledge if you look for it. There is many great posts on what going into business means and that it isn't just as easy as making a bar of soap and selling it. 

There are a lot of people here that make soap because they enjoy it and are passionate about it. You can tell whose soaps are made with love, and which ones are made with money on the brain.


----------



## Catmehndi (May 20, 2011)

Kat2011 said:
			
		

> So... you are sill in the experimenting stage of soap making, and hubby is expecting sales already???
> 
> Most people spend a good deal of time getting their recipes perfected before venturing into sales.  Always a good idea to really have the products all figured out before expecting profits



Hear Hear!


----------



## judymoody (May 20, 2011)

southerngirl said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble with my E.O & F.O in my soap. I'm very new to this and have been practicing. When I'm Making my M&P gt mk soap, the scent is VERY strong but after bathing I can no longer smell it..???...??? :cry:  I know the 1st obvious response would be to add more E.O or F.O but compared to some recipes, I'm using as much or more. And also with E.O., do you have to use a fixed/carrier oil to carry or hold the scent in the soap? PLEASE HELP, I HAVE INVESTED LOTS OF MONEY AND HUBBY WILL KILL ME IF I KEEP SPENDING AND NOT RECEIVING $$$$$$ FOR SALES



How much fragrance are you using?

And yes, as the other posters said, don't rush into selling.  Most established soapers recommend that you get at least a year of intensive experience before attempting to sell.  There is a lot to learn.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jun 26, 2011)

Soap is a wash off product. If you want to smell you need to make lotion. And if you are going to sell PLEASE do more research and but liability insurance!


----------



## pops1 (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree with everything that has been said and can only add from my experience selling soap is never going to make you rich ,l am just glad if l make enough to buy my next batch of base.


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with what the others have said....test test test, and then test some more. You will thank yourself later for doing the testing and putting out a superior product. 

And the soap really won't leave a strong scent on the skin....it's a wash off product after all...it's supposed to rince clean, and not leave a lot of residue. 


Also,, Where are you getting your fragrances? Using a reputable supplier really makes a difference


----------



## llineb (Jun 28, 2011)

Some fragrances are stronger after soaped than others.  Just check the skin safe maximum for your particular fragrance oil from the sight you are purchasing it from.  If it smells strong out of the bottle after leaving the lid off for a minute than try using below the max level and if it is a softer scent after 1 min than use the max level.  There is a conversion chart on either www.wholesalesupplyplus.com or www.brambleberry.com.  This will convert the percentages of the skin safe level to actual oz's or teaspoons per pound of soap base.  I'll try and find the table for you and put it on this post.

Another general rule for fragrance oil is 1-3 tsp of FO per pound of soap it is less for essential oils.


----------

